# Bad Boy ZTR mower snow blade



## Bryansong

Are any of you familiar with the snow blade attachment for the Bad Boy Lightning? I am buying a new Bad Boy Lightning mower for my home only (not commercial) and wanted to know a little more about the snow blade attachment. I do have a large gravel drive way and since I have gotten older I could use a little snow removal help. 
Living in Independence, Missouri we don't usually get a large volume of snow each year so this blade wouldn't get a lot of use but I thought with chains on the tires and a 1400 pound mower I might be to make it work.

Any thoughts?

Thank you,

Bryan


----------



## Glen1947

The SnowSport plow works great on a Bad Boy. You can view it here
http://www.truckandquad.com/products/atv-products/plow-accessories/snowsport-atv-utility-plow-40/

any questions give me a call


----------



## Bryansong

Hi Glen1947,

Thanks for the reply about the Bad Boy. I went ahead and passed on the plow idea and bought a Scag Wildcat.

I had contacted a rep at Bad Boy and asked about the plow at the time I posted the question but I think what I really wanted was an electric lift. The sales rep told me it was manual. That probably would have worked out but I dicided to focus more on the mower. There is an electric lift (after marked I think) for the Scag but that was an $800.00 option. I might look into that later.

Take care,

Bryansong


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Hey have you found anything yet as far as electric goes? If not don't worry you have like 5 months LOL


----------



## Bryansong

No I haven't, I haven't even looked. It is hard to look that far ahead when it is this hot. I'm glad you reminded me of it though. When I bought my mower I saw an advertisement hanging from the counter showing an electric lift for a snow blade on a Scag mower so I know there is one available. I'm just wondering how well the Scag would move the snow because sometimes when I get into the wet ditch I start slipping and fearing I will get stuck I hurridly back out. Maybe the mower would need chains.

Bryansong


----------



## gene gls

I have an EverRide mower that I pulled the deck off and made a push blade for it. I use the deck lift foot pedal and works fine. I bought an electric lift for it to have down preasure but it is ssssooooo slow. I use it for landscaping, pushing dirt. I made a weight box off the back bumper to hold pattio blocks. Works real good for its size and weight. I played in the snow last winter and it pushes more than I expected. I don't think chains would be good for the hydros.


----------



## Bryansong

I haden't thought about the chains being hard on the Hydros. I have a foot pedal that lifts the deck so if I could make a lift that jused a pedal that would be OK and probably much faster also. I will look into this more come the Fall.

Thanks,

Bryansong


----------



## cybervision

I don't think chains will be problem with the hydros. I didn't go with chains because I did not want my driveway torn up. I found a set of ITP tires that would fit on the Exmark rims. They work very well. The rubber is very soft so the tires do fell a little spongy but the grip pretty good.

I have a 350 foot macadam drive and this setup worked well. I am going to change out the 60" blade this year for a 72" blade so the plow is wider than my deck.

The plow setup was purchased from Johnny products but I had to make modifications to the mount to make it fit the Zeroturn. They no longer make a mount for Zeroturns since the demand was so low.

http://www.johnnyproducts.com/J_Bucket_HTMs/Johnny_Plow_Sr.htm


----------

